# Low.Life.Society Check-In



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Note: This thread is meant to be a picture thread for Low.Life.Society members. Comments on other member's pics are fine as well as posting other member's cars.*
Low.Life.Society is composed of a few selected Euro enthusiasts that are on air suspension. The majority of the members have MKIVs while the rest are scattered throughout the VAG community. While some of us know each other on a first name basis, others only know each other by their screen name. Like myself, I know most of the members by their screen name only. All members, please introduce yourself so everyone is not totally lost when we get together at shows this season. So, allow me to introduce myself. I'm Minh and my wife is Christina. Below is her car.

















_Modified by UbrGubr at 7:39 PM 3-26-2008_

_Modified by UbrGubr at 7:43 PM 3-26-2008_


_Modified by UbrGubr at 12:30 PM 4-9-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society Check-In (UbrGubr)*

Great idea







I'm Jeff








In Jamaica








The hooptie


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society Check-In (moacur)*

I'm Darrick. I enjoy long walks on the beach, a good romantic comedy, wrenching on my car, splashing in puddles, writing in my journal and crying.








And I drive this heap:


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Low.Life.Society Check-In (Capt. Obvious)*

<~~~ Mike








the car...new wheels r going on in the next month or two. Im planning some 16s since everyone else on bags majority of them have atleast 18-19" wheels.









This is Me with some fool who can afford clear coat for his emmkay four
























Just hangin wit Michael Strahan










_Modified by MikeSc0tt at 4:22 PM 3-26-2008_


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society Check-In (UbrGubr)*

my name is Lam 








thats me with my finger in my nose.. my hair is tied back its normally this long


heres my car...


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society Check-In (UbrGubr)*

Hello My name is Mike also known as Mikhail, Misha also known as flat blue Streetmachine








here is a pic from last summer with my girls 

My wife and I . She drives 02 gti 1.8t

thats what i do for living


and thats my auto






_Modified by Rat4Life at 10:25 PM 4-2-2008_


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society Check-In (Rat4Life)*

well im a dumb ass








the car


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm Kevin 23 years old and I'm from the Netherlands!








and this is my ride:


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (kevin20V)*

Bump


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*


----------



## dub-addiction (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

I'm Eduardo, from California...








This is my car:
































Some Airbrush I did on my car.


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society Check-In (Florida Flow)*


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society Check-In (xxp0werrangersxx)*

DING DING, Time to Check in.








Here`s a picture of me and my girl.








The Avant, waiting for its extreme makeover


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Me (Paul) and my car.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Me (Paul) and my car.









dude, your car is sooo sick man, i love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

Here is me and my fiance Xtina. Btw the name is Santi if you couldnt tell. 








and the POS


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Hey guys, post up your messenger if you have it. 
Mine is [email protected]


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re:*

Myself at our tuesday night meet (Jordan)


















_Modified by HAPPYnotEMO at 9:29 PM 4-17-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society Check-In (UbrGubr)*

I'm Scott Mason. This is my mk2 (and my arm and nose on the left):








Its air ride system is getting a makeover at the moment and I will do a build-up feature on here very soon.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Low.Life.Society Check-In ([email protected])*

sick scott.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society Check-In (Shawn W.)*

if you can't figure out my name...
formerly known as nunzo


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society Check-In (Hinrichs)*























Please refer to the first post in this thread. Low.Life was not started as a club to join. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3637772
Honestly we are not looking for anymore members at this time unless you have an absolute drop dead show stopper on air http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You'd be amazed at how many people IM about joining that are "going to be on air eventually"



_Modified by moacur at 6:11 PM 4-4-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society Check-In (Hinrichs)*

It's all good.. I don't mean to be harsh about it but everyone and their grandma who is going to be on air in the future is asking me about it.
Basically when i started the groupe I was looking for the best dubs and Audi's on bags and formed a core group of guys and gals with sick cars..Not sure if we will be letting other people join unless they and their car really brings something to the table. 
Here is the list of the Low.Life crew..
moacur - 
xxp0werrangersxx - 
sant- 
Capt. Obvious - 
ElevatedGaze- 
Florida Flow- 
MikeSc0tt-
KraCKeD-GTI - 
uBr-HOSEN - 
dashrendar - 
UbrGubr - 
uberdork -
[email protected] - 
Mr Schmidt - 
basti-FSI-
Ville - 
Larry Appleton- 
HAPPYnotEMO- 
dub-addiction - 
vw-supreme - 
Plain - 
Rat4Life- 
Kevin20V


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

bump for my new picture and still missing people


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

I should have some good pics taken this weekend to post. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

I wish our Jetta was even drivable.


----------

